
Impact of Seattle’s minimum wage ordinance - samcampbell
https://www.nber.org/papers/w25182
======
samcampbell
On net, the minimum wage increase from $9.47 to as much as $13 per hour raised
earnings by an average of $8-$12 per week. The entirety of these gains accrued
to workers with above-median experience at baseline; less-experienced workers
saw no significant change to weekly pay. Approximately one-quarter of the
earnings gains can be attributed to experienced workers making up for lost
hours in Seattle with work outside the city limits. We associate the minimum
wage ordinance with an 8% reduction in job turnover rates as well as a
significant reduction in the rate of new entries into the workforce.

